
Fasting and Covid-19 - theNJR
https://www.zerofasting.com/fasting-and-covid-19/
======
xellisx
Sounds like a trustworthy site.

~~~
kichik
Title makes it seem like a website saying fasting helps you fight off
CoVID-19. But at least the text content doesn't say anything like that (there
are videos I haven't watched). This is about what to do if you're already
practicing intermittent fasting.

~~~
hirundo
The video recommends against fasts longer than two days during the pandemic,
based on the rise in cortisol, which is associated with compromised immunity.
Dr. Attia is clear that this recommendation is just on that general principle
and not specific knowledge.

